
European officials draft radical plan to take on Trump and U.S. tech companies - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/08/22/europe-plan-trump-tech-companies-1472326
======
ggm
I would be broadly supportive of this, but with noted exceptions: the
dependency by individuals on their gmail and like service is now very high.
"I'm sorry, we can't service you" is a huge back-bite risk which makes this
high-stakes: there is no contract enforcement which can make FAANG meet both
the end user and the state obligations.

Overall, I think the tax issue is bigger than the tariff issue: The ludicrous
inter-entity transfer pricing models have to end. Likewise the extra-
territoriality of US data law has to end.

